# Picture update on my Parallel VR Woodmod in the making



## zadiac (8/8/15)

This is an update of my VR Woodmod in the making from New Zealand. She really is a work of art!































I'm like a kid the night before Christmas. I just can't wait. I want to fly over there and help him finish her so that I can start vaping on her! ......lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

WoW, looking very Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/8/15)

Dual 18650 sqonker and wood nogal. Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (8/8/15)

ooh my that wood looks stunning and i love the little copper line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Wow @zadiac - that looks amazing
So it's a dual battery squonker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @zadiac - that looks amazing
> So it's a dual battery squonker?



Yup. Sure is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/15)

I can only imagine the excitement. Stunning. How long to go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/15)

Well, it should be finished by Monday he said, so the transaction will be when he emails me and then it's just the wait. I don't know how long it will be from NZ to here. Not sure what shipping method he's using. I asked him about that. Still waiting for his email about that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/8/15)

love the grain on the wood. stunning mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/8/15)

Very very pretty.If I was to buy a wooden squonker I would get one from him as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/8/15)

Another update of my mod.










The mod is finished and just waiting for the email with the final cost then transfer will be done and this beauty will be under way to me. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

*She's on her way!*
Payment made and my new beauty is on her way to me. These pics are the final ones and boy, is she beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## deepest (18/8/15)

That is one sweet looking device.


----------



## Genosmate (18/8/15)

I like it lots,the guy puts lots of time and effort into his mods and it shows.


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

Sturdy, simple, beautiful - KISS! I am so 

What is that atomizer on there? Part of the deal? Are the batteries in series or parallel? Safety features, like a hot spring or such?

If you like it, where do we order?


----------



## JW Flynn (18/8/15)

wow, that looks awesome!!! very very nice, and could actually make squanking a nicer experience, I love my hectic builds and this would be a good answer to that, hehe... would also be nice if it was a 3 battery setup, hmm.. more parallel!!!! better battery life on those low builds  hmmmmm


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

That is beautiful

The finishing is amazing

What would such a mod set one back?


----------



## Genosmate (18/8/15)

Riaz said:


> That is beautiful
> 
> The finishing is amazing
> 
> What would such a mod set one back?


Here you go @Riaz http://www.vrwoodmods.co.nz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/15)

Damn man! That looks great. Love the wood finish. Let us know how she is in terms of comfort when holding her.


----------



## Twisper (18/8/15)

Really, truly beautiful....WINNER


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

Riaz said:


> That is beautiful
> 
> The finishing is amazing
> 
> What would such a mod set one back?



R4 206,38 to be exact  (including shipping)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

Oh WOW that is beautiful @zadiac! Stunning and a really good price when compared with similar US and Italian mods! Can't wait for it to arrive and hear a first hand review!


----------



## Gizmo (18/8/15)

Amazing @zadiac! The design is truly unique.


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

zadiac said:


> R4 206,38 to be exact  (including shipping)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

Did I read correctly somewhere else - it takes 2 x 26650 batteries? If so, wow - those would last a bit and more!


----------



## Genosmate (18/8/15)

Andre said:


> Did I read correctly somewhere else - it takes 2 x 26650 batteries? If so, wow - those would last a bit and more!


Hi Andre,I think the mod is designed specifically for 18650 flat tops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

It takes 2 x 18650's


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

zadiac said:


> It takes 2 x 18650's


Ah, ok thanks, so you talked about another mod in this post:



zadiac said:


> That's why I got myself a dual 26650 parallel mod. The 26650 batteries don't even change temperature after hours of vaping with low builds like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, ok thanks, so you talked about another mod in this post:



Haha yes. I got myself a Tesla Invader 26650 Parallel half mechanical mod. Uses mosfet. Can work with two 26650 or two 18650's. Great mod. Hits like a freight train. Pulls low ohm builds easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/8/15)

zadiac said:


> *She's on her way!*
> Payment made and my new beauty is on her way to me. These pics are the final ones and boy, is she beautiful!


that look fantastic . as a matter of interest how do you fill it up? need to open the top al the time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

Well, it takes a 10ml bottle. You take the top cap off, refill your bottle and put it back on. All magnets. It's actually easier than with the Reo imo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

zadiac said:


> R4 206,38 to be exact  (including shipping)


@zadiac,great looking mod,i know you'll be very happy together.I just love a vender that keeps you in the loop like he did.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

@zadiac you must be so excited for this, I imagine the wait is driving you nuts. The photos are incredible but I'm positive that they don't show off the depth and details in the wood. That is going to be a real stunner 

It may be out of my budget but I can't say it's expensive. One cannot put a real value on the time and passion that went into it along with all the practice and failures before hand. This is way beyond a mere gadget or gimmick, this is art in its purest form.

Enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @zadiac you must be so excited for this, I imagine the wait is driving you nuts. The photos are incredible but I'm positive that they don't show off the depth and details in the wood. That is going to be a real stunner
> 
> It may be out of my budget but I can't say it's expensive. One cannot put a real value on the time and passion that went into it along with all the practice and failures before hand. This is way beyond a mere gadget or gimmick, this is art in its purest form.
> 
> Enjoy it.



The creator of this mod is actually an artist. He does wood art for a living and he is very passionate about it. Because he puts so much love and care into the creation of these mods, I feel it is well worth the price and I'm going to buy another one next year. He is working on two new 3 x 18650 bottom feeder designs. I've seen it and it's beautiful. It's a work in progress and he improves on the designs regularly.

Here is the first one (the one on the right)










Here is the second one






I don't know if they'll go into production for buying, but I like the first one and would like to buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

zadiac said:


> The creator of this mod is actually an artist. He does wood art for a living and he is very passionate about it. Because he puts so much love and care into the creation of these mods, I feel it is well worth the price and I'm going to buy another one next year. He is working on two new 3 x 18650 bottom feeder designs. I've seen it and it's beautiful. It's a work in progress and he improves on the designs regularly.
> 
> Here is the first one (the one on the right)
> 
> ...


It definitely show in his work, this chap knows his stuff, bloody awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/9/15)

As promised. Here are some pics of my VR Parallel Woodmod with the Pollux clone atty on it. Just finished making it BF. Not a great job, but working none the less.
The golden Pollux looks really good on Eve and as expected, the vape is really awesome. Now I don't have to go back to my other Pollux for flavor as I now have one on my favorite mod!

















And here's the Pollux next to it's big brother, the 30mm Castor.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## 3FVape (11/9/15)

Awesome!


----------



## stevie g (11/9/15)

damn dude that is a classy mod.


----------

